# BSD on Glass and Plastic?



## asif03 (Aug 13, 2015)

Hi guys,

First post on DW so HELLO :wave:

I recently got myself some Sonax BSD from Euro Car Parts. Was after a spray sealant (I know its a QD but it does excel......apparently) and I'm having a bit of trouble with it. I haven't yet tried it on the paintwork so it could just be me but I've read it works pretty well on glass and I'd assume it's fine to use on headlights/plastic trim too? I tried it on the side and rear glass on my car and it made very little difference to the bare glass? There was no beading at all and no sheeting either. I then thought maybe it just doesn't bond to glass so tried it on the headlights and the same thing. No beading at all.

I was very surprised by this as I've seen a bunch of videos where people simply spray on, wipe off, and right away throw water over the panels and it beads/sheets very nicely.

I will be trying it on the paintwork either tonight or during the weekend to see if it's just glass and plastic that it doesn't work on but I assumed it'd work on most surfaces? Could it be that I have a bottle with some 'off' product?

Any help would be appreciated as I'm genuinely lost as to why I'm getting these results with a product that has such great reviews.

Regards, Asif.


----------



## Zolasbackheel (Feb 11, 2013)

Welcome along. I found that it was worth claying glass before applying anything like this. BSD definately excels on paint but should work well on glass and plastic as well.

It could be an off bottle but worth seeing how it goes on paint and take from there.


----------



## Wrigit (May 2, 2007)

Hello mate and welcome  

I found BSD does work well on glass but avoid your windscreen as mine became smear central after trying it out!

As for plastics, i find it works well on gloss trims. cannot comment on textured / rough finishes though.


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

One thing I will say is that it is also a bit grabby. You will not get a slick feeling finish.


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

paint & plastics its hard to beat, never been a fan of putting anything on glass other than a dedicated coating


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

Tricky Red said:


> One thing I will say is that it is also a bit grabby. You will not get a slick feeling finish.


have you tried the new blue version? applicaton and finish arent grabby at all for me much better than the previous version


----------



## asif03 (Aug 13, 2015)

Thank you all for the kind welcome 

Okay, I've just tried it on the wing mirror and it is amazing! :doublesho All water literally just sheets off with very little beads left on the panel!
So now I'm guessing it doesn't work well on glass unless the glass is polished/clayed? Regarding the headlights, I have no issue why it completely failed on them? Maybe the same reason. Requires proper prep in order to bond? Who knows.

This bottle I have is the blue liquid so I'm assuming it's the new stuff. It wasn't very grabby at all to be honest. Very easy to use. Will be cleaning the car properly over the weekend with some correction work also taking place so hopefully get to use it properly then.

One thing I haven't heard a lot about with BSD is gloss. How good are gloss levels with BSD? Would mixing it with something like Hybrid V7 or Zaino Z6/Z8 produce better gloss or is BSD pretty good at producing a nice glossy finish?


----------



## ed87 (Apr 6, 2015)

I have exactly the same thing. I think BSD works well on glass if it has some sort of 'coating' already on it, whether that is factory or not. on bare glass it seems to make no difference (to me anyway) at all


----------



## MagpieRH (May 27, 2014)

Sounds like it's not bonded very well with the glass. No great drama.

I mostly use it as a drying aid, occasionally use it as a QD. One spray will do an average size panel - spray, wipe across the panel, job done. It's great stuff :thumb:


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

BSD works fine on matt plastics fine as well as glass!


----------



## asif03 (Aug 13, 2015)

Offset Detailing said:


> BSD works fine on matt plastics fine as well as glass!


Very strange you say this as it literally did nothing at all when I put it on the glass of my car. I didn't polish the glass or even use IPA/panel wipe or anything so maybe that's why?


----------



## D.Taylor R26 (Feb 5, 2012)

When sonax say it works on glass I think they mean as a glass cleaner rather than as a coating. Great top up as a drying aid.


----------



## Alasar (Dec 8, 2010)

Sonax bsd, imho is not good idea for glass. Aquapel, rain x, turtle wax))


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

Works fine for me


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

asif03 said:


> Thank you all for the kind welcome
> 
> Okay, I've just tried it on the wing mirror and it is amazing! :doublesho All water literally just sheets off with very little beads left on the panel!
> So now I'm guessing it doesn't work well on glass unless the glass is polished/clayed? Regarding the headlights, I have no issue why it completely failed on them? Maybe the same reason. Requires proper prep in order to bond? Who knows.
> ...


Try 50/50 mix with cg v07 it's awesome. Big thread on here about it. And if you are after glass beading Sonax nano window cleaner.


----------



## asif03 (Aug 13, 2015)

Hufty said:


> Try 50/50 mix with cg v07 it's awesome. Big thread on here about it. And if you are after glass beading Sonax nano window cleaner.


Just got given some Hybrid v7 as a little Christmas present so I'm very excited to try that with BSD now. Read through the thread previously. I was deciding between C2V3, Hybrid V7, and Zaino Z6/Z8 to mix with the BSD and did decide I'd get V7 maybe in the new year. Was very happy when I saw the V7


----------

